

Show HN: Smart bookmarks extension - raindropio
https://raindrop.io/extension/?#en_US

======
bausson
Would be nice to add a full-offline option.

Don't take it wrong, but I'm getting wary of services offering to store my
data online for free, especially when I don't know how / if it intend to make
money.

Looks good though, I might give it a try even with that issue.

~~~
X4
on the same boat.. but have given up on using Chrome for bookmarks. It's too
slow on Linux when you've more than 50 tabs.

Firefox loads under a minute with 510 tabs from various tab-groups. (I use a
tab-group for each group and field of study and yes I use most tabs actually)

The search in the sidebar is so enormously useful, it helps me to find ANY
bookmark made by hitting CTRL+b or middle-click (two-finger tap here). I
heavily use tags, which is really making the search better, but I wish these
tags could be automatically generated by an algorithm.

1\. [https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/flat-
bookmarks-h...](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/flat-bookmarks-
history/) (this is what opens up a better sidebar)

2\. [https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/bookmark-
rater/](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/bookmark-rater/) (rating
is really useful sometimes)

3\. [https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/enhanced-
middle-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/enhanced-middle-
click/) (I use that to open the sidebar)

4\. [https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/auto-sort-
bookma...](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/auto-sort-bookmarks/)
(autosort "heap, stack and memory" of bookmarks. I don't sort the the toolbar)

Optional:

i)
[https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/faviconreloader](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/faviconreloader)
(In case you want icons for old bookmarks)

ii) [https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/tabgroups-
menu/](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/tabgroups-menu/) (helpful
to quickly switch, rename and reorder tab-groups, because zooming-in-out
sucks)

iii)
[https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/unloadtab/](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/unloadtab/)
(worried about loading >500 tabs at once? set it to load only tabs you clicked
and unload tabs oder n)

------
d0vs
Would be nice to know what it actually does before installing it.

~~~
norswap
You need to click on the thunderbolt. Took me awhile to figure out.

~~~
LluisGerard
Thanks! Not very intuitive. I thought that was making reference to your
browser once installed, not as a "show me more" button.

~~~
cevn
I agree, I didn't figure that out until I read comments either. A little
"click here" hint could go a long way here.

------
vxNsr
So that makes what 4 or 5 new bookmarks extensions for chrome in the last two
weeks?

They all suffer from the exact same problem: online and not nearly as fast as
the current default option in chrome. Don't get me wrong, I hate the default
bookmarks manger in chrome and wish that after 6 years they'd update it
already (or at least ad api's that allow someone else to) but all the latest
get same basic things wrong while not being very different form one another.

EDIT: I guess I should clarify, I don't mean that online is bad, I used xmarks
for a long time, I just don't like online only because it affects retrieval
and search rates. There's just no way to beat the speed of a local directory.

[I've installed Dewey, dragdis, and fetching.io. fetching is really more of a
history extension than a bookmarking one but the idea behind it is the same.
After about two weeks I stopped using Dragdis because the UI makes looking for
things impossible and Dewey I installed but never enabled because it was just
too much of a hassle]

~~~
exentrich
I think cloud sync is good idea! Because you can access bookmarks not only
from your current browser, but also from mobile app/API. In near feature
Raindrop will have mobile app and powerful API for third-party developers

------
webmaven
Interesting, and very slick and pretty, but doesn't solve my too-many-tabs
problem anywhere near as well as Tabs Outliner:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabs-
outliner/eggk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabs-
outliner/eggkanocgddhmamlbiijnphhppkpkmkl?hl=en)

~~~
GrinningFool
Equivalent for firefox: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-
style-ta...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-style-tab/)

It supports grouping in the tab bar, or alongside in tree form. I find the
integrated interface a bit better than the Chrome plugin above.

~~~
findjashua
Tree Style Tab and Snaplinks are the main reasons I switched to Firefox from
Chrome.

------
Comkid
This seems to be the exact same as this Chrome extension:
[https://dragdis.com/](https://dragdis.com/) I might be wrong, but there don't
seem to be any real differences or improvements compared to Dragdis.

------
sdover102
Typo "Register usign email" should be "Register using email" here:
[http://cl.ly/image/1r0f2p0n0y19](http://cl.ly/image/1r0f2p0n0y19)

------
dmachop
Quick question : Are there any reasons that you opted for a sign-in access
instead of an offline access? I prefer offline as I can configure on my
machine and sync with the built-in browser sync. If I need to access these
bookmarks permanently, I can use

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/roomy-
bookmar...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/roomy-bookmarks-
toolbar/?src=search)

or other bookmarks plug. Nice one, though.

------
jihip
Shameless plug here. Chrome extension to email yourself the current page with
a single click: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/email-this-
page/dk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/email-this-
page/dkfkjckpdlhaiifglhkakloaghafbhdo)

More in the line of "save it now, maybe i'll get to it later" :)

------
dangelov
Anyone can tell what was used to create all the animations? I noticed it's all
HTML/CSS/JS.

------
fatbat
Looks nice but did not find any differentiation from what I already use -
Pocket [http://www.getpocket.com](http://www.getpocket.com)

------
norswap
What does this do that firefox bookmarks can't, except showing a thumbnail? I
know "folder hierarchy" sounds so 1990s, but still.

~~~
exentrich
It saves not only bookmarks but associated content depending on page type. If
it's an article, it will be cut and saved with the bookmark. The same applies
to video, photo and presentations.

Also you can share some collections of bookmarks. In future update you can
also collaborate with colleagues and friends.

~~~
norswap
Ah, that's actually quite nice, although I suppose it only makes a copy of the
text, not of the video & audio, right?

------
Caeous
Very slick interface, but there's one glaring UX problem: I often need to
refresh the page just to access my bookmarks.

------
vixin
What does it do that the Firefox add-on 'Scrapbook' \+ 'Mozbackup' doesn't do
and save offline?

------
bshimmin
In the (very nicely done!) little animation, "Relashionships" should be
"Relationships".

------
ronaldsvilcins
This is awesome. BUT you need to add option import existing bookmarks.

~~~
markba
It seems to be available here:
[https://raindrop.io/pages/import](https://raindrop.io/pages/import)

------
phaer
Is this free software? Does it store the bookmarks online?

------
yaddayadda
"Register usign E-mail" should be "Register using e-mail" (using not usign)

------
doczoidberg
can anyone recommend a cross browser bookmark solution?

~~~
hortonew
I use pocket for storing everything. It's cross-browser and device so you can
easily sync offline to your tablet/phone to read on a plane.
[http://getpocket.com/](http://getpocket.com/)

~~~
techwizrd
Pocket is fantastic. I tend to open hundreds of tabs and put them into Pocket
if I don't have time to read them. It's nice to have them sync to my phone and
my tablet so I can read them offline when I have downtime.

------
sealon
i cannot snyc my pocket

